# What methods did you use?



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

So, I'm about to root the Nook Color 1.4.2 when I get my SD Card in the mail.
What methods did you guys use to root, and do these methods work with 1.4.2?

I just want to be sure that I'm not going to ruin my NC.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

You can install everything without root from the external usd card, or root it from the usd card.
Build yourself a "bootable CWM" (or TWRP) usd card, and install all from there. You can recover from this card too.. So you can throw just about anything at the Nook and get it back. Well, as long as you don't botch your 2nd and 3rd partitions, anyway.

Look over on the XDA forums, the Nook Color section is one of the few civil forums at XDA and has a good group of helpful threads and contributors. Not much has ever gone on here with the Nook. Well at least until AOKP drops any day now..









Good luck!


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks a ton for your input. I'll go check it out. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs (Jun 28, 2011)

12paq said:


> You can install everything without root from the external usd card, or root it from the usd card.
> Build yourself a "bootable CWM" (or TWRP) usd card, and install all from there. You can recover from this card too.. So you can throw just about anything at the Nook and get it back. Well, as long as you don't botch your 2nd and 3rd partitions, anyway.
> 
> Look over on the XDA forums, the Nook Color section is one of the few civil forums at XDA and has a good group of helpful threads and contributors. Not much has ever gone on here with the Nook. Well at least until AOKP drops any day now..
> ...


Pac, i thought it did? AOKP is in beta, right?


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Nope, nothing yet for AOKP Encore (Nook Color), maybe an OTA or Alpha in a few days, but I can tell you it runs great









CM9 also runs fantastic and is worth installing for sure. This little old device sure has great dev support. It has really been fun to mod and learn new things like how to compile and build from source. One of the main devs set up a whole thread and irc channels just to teach slackers like me to build. Big fun!


----------



## christinacooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I grabbed cm9. It's still settling in, but I'm having some minor issues with freezing and rebooting. We'll see how it pans out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

